# Hibernate (offizielles Eclipse Plugin aus Hibernate Tools) und MySQL



## webmagier (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Und zwar: Ich habe mir das Plugin von hibernate.org heruntergeladen und wollte eine neue Konsolen Konfiguration anlegen. Der Treiber ist korrekt und funktionert in der Anwendung selbst, also muss auch die hibernate-config Datei korrekt sein, da die Anwendung ja wie gesagt läuft. Ich habe den original Treiber von der MySQL Webseite genommen. Wenn ich nun die angelegte Konfiguration öffnen möchte, bekomme ich ein Fehlerfenster mit folgender Meldung:

In der Titelzeile des Popups steht: Lazy tree error
Im Inhalt ist zu lesen: Error while fetching children. Reason: java.lang.ClassCastException: com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MySQLDataSource

Im Eclipse Errorlog steht folgendes:


```
!ENTRY org.hibernate.eclipse.console 4 4 2006-01-25 17:18:04.796
!MESSAGE java.lang.ClassCastException: com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassCastException: com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource
	at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.registerFakeDriver(ConsoleConfiguration.java:227)
	at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.access$1(ConsoleConfiguration.java:221)
	at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration$1.execute(ConsoleConfiguration.java:135)
	at org.hibernate.console.execution.DefaultExecutionContext.execute(DefaultExecutionContext.java:35)
	at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.buildWith(ConsoleConfiguration.java:112)
	at org.hibernate.console.ConsoleConfiguration.build(ConsoleConfiguration.java:98)
	at org.hibernate.eclipse.console.workbench.ConsoleConfigurationWorkbenchAdapter.getChildren(ConsoleConfigurationWorkbenchAdapter.java:19)
	at org.hibernate.eclipse.console.workbench.BasicWorkbenchAdapter.fetchDeferredChildren(BasicWorkbenchAdapter.java:70)
	at org.eclipse.ui.progress.DeferredTreeContentManager$1.run(DeferredTreeContentManager.java:192)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:76)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.hibernate.eclipse.console 4 150 2006-01-25 17:18:04.796
!MESSAGE <No message>
```
 Kann sich das jemand erklären? Kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass es ein Bug im Plugin ist, da ich schon davon ausgehe, dass die das Plugin mit MySQL getestet haben.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## webmagier (25. Januar 2006)

Ok, hat sich erledigt. In dem jar wo der Treiber liegt gibt es zwei verschiedene Treiber. Die Anwendung funktioniert zwar mit dem Treiber aus com.mysql.jdbc.jdbc2.optional.MysqlDataSource, allerdings nicht das Plugin. Wenn man statt dessen org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver angibt klappt es.

Kleiner Tip für alle noch: Wenn man in der hibernate.cfg.xml die Mapping files zu den POJOs bereits drin stehen hat, darf man diese nicht in dem Konfigurationsdialog angeben, da sich Hibernate (respektive das Plugin) sonst beschwert, dass es die Konfiguration zu dem POJO zweimal findet.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

